# How Do I Catch A Snook?



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

How Do I Catch A Snook?What size hook?What size leader?ect...Any suggestions would be appreciate. Thank You 
Perichois


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

PS I think I've Tried EVERYTHING I Know Of.


----------



## captchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

Use at least a 30lb leader.
use the right bait===big shrimp, pinfish or grunt
use a small hook--#2
don't let him know you are there---VERY Important!!!!

hang on!!!!!

Capt. Chuck


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

As the Capt. said hang on. You also can use plugs the top dog and match the hatch with Mirror lures. And stealth helps.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

thank you will try.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Hire a guide.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I like about #14 braid with a #30 flourocarbon leader, 2/0 circle hook with either a live mullet, jumbo shrimp or small croaker. Snook can be tricky to find, but I usually do pretty well on them at Sebastian. I've never caught one on an artificial but then again, I'm no expert on them. Now if you were to ask me about catching toadfish and the like, I seem to have a the corner on that market.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Perichois said:


> How Do I Catch A Snook? Thank You
> Perichois


You gotta snook up on 'em   
Jus jokin, I like dynamite.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for the advice emanuel KodiakZach can't afford a guide .Plus i like to fish from piers and briges it presents a challenge.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

I go for the big snook. All the saturday morning ESPN guys catch little 2 pounders with teeny weeny shrimp jigs like it's bass fishing. REAL snook are big bruisers, as the other posters elude to.

I use a 15-40 lb or 20-50lb conventional at my pier and just drop a big ol threadfin/big chunk of mullet to the bottom with a fat egg sinker. Gotta have 80-100lb leader. 3-4' long. 5/0 live bait hook or 7/0 circle. Then the clicker goes tick tick tick zzzzzzzzzzzing after about 20 minutes around 6:00 am on a good moving tide.

thats the way we catch the biguns around 30+lb. I've been goin to the gym to get buff b/c I've almost been broken in half a few times by real big ones. It's fun hookin em on a big spinnin rod, but you don't get them in nearly as often.

You can use cut bait because snook aren't the most discriminating biters if you ask me.

The really hardcore guys that wait around for world record will use foot long ladyfish as bait and big conv. rods. Some guy I fish with dropped one a foot down where we could see it just for fun. The biggest snook I've ever seen engulfed the thing whole and quickly broke the line and we saw it all. so cool.

Snook don't like clickers very much. they're pretty wierd about resistance when they take off.


----------



## redingtonking (Mar 10, 2006)

Perichois said:


> How Do I Catch A Snook?What size hook?What size leader?ect...Any suggestions would be appreciate. Thank You
> Perichois


first off you need atleast 25 pound test if fishing from a pier and atleast 12 pound if in an open area. i use a owner hook size 7691 a 4/0 hook , i use 60 pound flourocarbon leader. do not use any wait at all. i like to use grunts for the smaller snook and little ladyfish for the bigger snook anything under 13 inches is a good sized ladyfish for them 

good luck and great fishing


----------



## captchuck (Jan 24, 2006)

I agree with redingtonking--small gruints for the medium sized ones and ladyfish for the bigguns!
Capt. Chuck


----------



## terpfan21 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Caught my first snook recently a 25"*

It happened at Sebastian Inlet on Wednesday morning 3/8 on an outgoing tide. The setup was a size 1 circle hook attached with a split shot sinker. I was using frozen shrimp at the time because of all the jacks being caught at the time. They are sure hard fighters, my drag was singing a few songs during the battle.

Good Luck


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks for your posts used some of the edvice you guys gave me and got snaped off by a snook he came out on the other side of the pier basicaly he out musled me  .Again thanks for your help
Perichois


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I has the*

same thing happen...being snapped off around the bridge....i setup a rod and reel just for this and it is a war when i go out on a bridge LOL...Heavy Rod...strong reel. I use 80lb line and 100lb leader and good size ladyfish...No sinker just let the ladyfish or whatever you are using swim around and fish for you...That Right let him do the work. No i am not kidding there are alot of Snooker out there that do this. And we still get snap off I have heard guys getting yank into the water There is some good snook fishing where you live at.


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

early morning like day break in grassy flats or brakish ponds that conect to the icw... a rebel top water plug the black on top and silver on the bottom... works for me 

p.s. if ya didnt know keep your fingers away from the gills !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

First you get a good looking girl to do a slow strip tease...er...uh, did you say SCHNOOK or SNOOK?!!? MY BAD!!!   

I like to fish the passes with medium tackle early in the a.m. before sunrise and throw rattle traps...man do they fight and like dogma said, keep your hands away from the gill plates...*SHARP!!!*

FB


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*He is*

asking about a bridge or pier...having a boat is great. But for those that don't, i feel you pain LOL...instead of fishing the bridge can you walk down under it and fish it that way?? you would have a better shot of getting him to run to the open....By turning him. I have gotten alot of snook on top of the bridge and pier...but that because i go well equip now....Some guys may look down at us when we show up with heavy gear....But even a 15lb snook is hard to turn when he grabs your bait....But when i fish under the bridges or piers then i fish with the 20lb line(that light) but it alittle fun...except when you get broken off a few times...then you wish you has heavy gear....again if you can only fish from the top of the bridge look into getting heavy line,pole,Leader...then use no sinker...tie line to leader with a uni knot...and don't hold on..when he take it...Hit hard and turn him before he goes into the pilings....this is a workout in itself. Bridge, pier, and fishing from the rocks and beach are not the same...and you have to learn what works where, and what doesnt work. On the rocks you can run with the snook, same thing with the beach...but on the pier or bridge...if you arent in a boat. Then you are in his world, and he will break you off ,if you are fishing with the light stuff....


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Well thanks for the tips a pointers I finally caught one a darn big one too it went 38in.  Heres some pics:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, give us details, bait, location, rig, etc...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No!!!!!!*

i wouldnt say anything. Unless my lawyer is present.... (JK)....Great job and yes please let us know what work.....for your first one and off the bridge.....You are a Snooker now I will add to the list...how long did it take you to bring him in??How did you feel after?? And wasnt that the biggest rush you ever has??? Let us know


----------



## Red (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations, great fish!


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Well she believe it or not hit a chunk of mackeral on the bottom [big surprise to me].After that she swam right at me when I caught up to her I thought it was either a gar or a shark [couldnt tell at first] then she went under te pier started to jump I got her out from underneath the pier I saw "The Line".  after that I got her head out of the water and the fight was pretty much over.Another man on the pier neted it for me took some pics a let her go.But those couple of minutes were the most intence fighting I've had with a fish.Heres where I caught it look for "Laishely Pier"  :









I also caught a small jewfish that night heres a pic of it:


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Thanks for*

the feedback and good going...


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

grats !  good to see you have all your fingers 2 lol ...

anyways very nice fish glad it all worked out for ya


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Bet that jewfish felt like a big Snook when you were fighting it.


----------

